# Using a VBA Macro to position numbers in powerpoint to a scale (Price Map)



## ele_thompson (May 10, 2016)

Good Afternoon,

I was wondering if anyone could help me. I have searched the forum and I can find posts regarding positioning text boxes on Powerpoint using VBA, however none relating to what I was after.

I am working on price maps and I have used a VBA so that I can update the price boxes from excel so it is quicker.

Is it possible to align these text boxes to a scale, e.g 1-100 pounds on an invisible Y axis on my slide, and then these to be placed in line with the scale but for groupings of the type of product - so they are not all clustered.

I hope this makes sense...

Thanks so much


----------

